# what is the best planer/molder



## Yankee Projects (Jan 8, 2008)

what is the best planer/molder on the market? Why?


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a 25" Wood Master and love it. It is able to do three sided moldling and can also handle doing sanding a and ipping your stock down to size. With mine I cn rune three sets of moldings on there at the same time and not have a problem with power and it is fully adjustable for the feed rate. They guy I bought it from ran up to four profiles at a time. It does enjoy power as it has a 7-1/2 hp head motor and a 1hp(?) feed motor. They are fast at at shipping knives out. Great service when needed. If all goes well I will be adding one of there drum sanders to the shop this summer. This way I will have the sander always ready. The other good thing is it is made in America.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

I have the 18 inch Woodmaster, and wish I had bough the 25.....great machine.


----------



## DannyB (Apr 7, 2008)

Absolutely agree:thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Brannon (Feb 29, 2008)

Yankee Projects said:


> what is the best planer/molder on the market? Why?


I also have the woodmaster 25" planer/molder. With this machine you can get knives that will make over 500 molding profiles. And if one ever gets a job to replace antique molding that is out of production, all one has to do is ship a piece of the molding to the company and they will make a set of knives to reproduce the out of production molding. I also bought their 1220 Timberking sawmill that I am happy with. And, as someone else said, they are made here in America, one of the few made products that haven't been at least partially outsourced by our out of control government.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Don't forget you can also get a Byrd-type spiral cutterhead with carbide inserts straight from the factory for $1599 (for the 25"). I love mine. Can't compare it to a logosol or anything never used one. 

Dust Collection: I have a 2HP dust collector hooked to mine - now dedicated - that sucks all the chips it can make unless I am really hogging off on a thick pass, then I get a few drifters falling down on the table, but I don't like to do that anyway.

Before I gave it a dedicated DC the shop-shared DC would not keep up. I have a 10HP DC that will be installed . . . one day. But until then, this little 2HP is just fine. 

And did someone say these things are made in America? No way! That's against the law!!! :laughing:


----------



## Jack Brannon (Feb 29, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Don't forget you can also get a Byrd-type spiral cutterhead with carbide inserts straight from the factory for $1599 (for the 25"). I love mine. Can't compare it to a logosol or anything never used one.
> 
> Dust Collection: I have a 2HP dust collector hooked to mine - now dedicated - that sucks all the chips it can make unless I am really hogging off on a thick pass, then I get a few drifters falling down on the table, but I don't like to do that anyway.
> 
> ...


I wonder why it seems to be a crime for anything to be made in America anymore? Would it be because very few people deemed it worthwhile to protest when NAFTA, and then CAFTA, was signed into effect, thus losing many jobs when companies moved south of the border? And then, to top it all off, President Bush attended 5 illegal SPP meetings to discuss the formation of the three country union that would do nothing but be more detrimental to American economy.


----------



## Al Killian (Aug 14, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Don't forget you can also get a Byrd-type spiral cutterhead with carbide inserts straight from the factory for $1599 (for the 25"). I love mine. Can't compare it to a logosol or anything never used one.
> 
> Dust Collection: I have a 2HP dust collector hooked to mine - now dedicated - that sucks all the chips it can make unless I am really hogging off on a thick pass, then I get a few drifters falling down on the table, but I don't like to do that anyway.
> 
> ...


I have there 3 hp system wich I am going to upgrade the bag with one from American fabric, which will make it much more efficent. As it is now it keeps up with no problems.


----------



## tator (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a 18in Woodmaster good mach. dont use the gang saw/sander to much want to get a25 to do tops with . worth all the$$$$$$:thumbsup:


----------

